# Gas or Electric fire?



## Sharky (22 Sep 2020)

We have already had our old gas fire removed and looking at replacements. Want a log affect traditional stove with flue pipe. 
Electric - just plug in and it's installed. But is the fan noisy? 
Gas - needs to be installed, one of the club members is a plumber, so not a great issue. But would work out a little more expensive. 

Some of the stoves use the same body for both electric and gas, so looks are the same. 

Should we consider the issue of burning fossil fuels (gas) and go electric? 

Any views, particularly of electric stoves? 

Thanks


----------



## si_c (22 Sep 2020)

Gas is a fair bit cheaper for the same heating effect so would probably work out more cost effective over the life of the stove regardless of any fitting costs. 

As for the environmental side of things a lot of the UK electricity production is gas powered anyway and there are no transmission losses with gas so I'm not sure there would be a significant environmental cost at present - although as the ongoing conversion of the electrical grid to renewables continues that balance would change.

I'm sure that someone better informed will be along shortly.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Sep 2020)

Just taken out an old balanced flue gas fire and replaced it with a 'living flame' electric fire- 'flame' effect is realistic enough. If you have central heating and insulation there's no real need any more for a 'feature fire' except for the effect it provides- a secondary heat source and an immersion heater in your hot water tank is sensible if the central heating boiler packs up for some reason.


----------



## Moodyman (22 Sep 2020)

As above, gas fires give more heat for the same pounds.

But also they last longer as they're simpler. The only bits that go wrong with gas fires is the electric ignitions.

Any annual clean with vacuum to remove carbon deposits, ensures smooth running and years of painless ownership.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Sep 2020)

si_c said:


> Gas is a fair bit cheaper for the same heating effect so would probably work out more cost effective over the life of the stove regardless of any fitting costs.
> 
> As for the environmental side of things a lot of the UK electricity production is gas powered anyway and there are no transmission losses with gas so I'm not sure there would be a significant environmental cost at present - although as the ongoing conversion of the electrical grid to renewables continues that balance would change.
> 
> I'm sure that someone better informed will be along shortly.


That one is a bit of a minefield (partly depends on where you buy your electricity from, if they actively develop low-carbon electricity generation, and if you consuming green electricity is preventing anyone else from doing the same by virtue of either price or capacity and what the future is for green gas from bioreactors). However if you want to be environmentally conscious, go for heat pump (ideally ground source, but alternatively air source). Otherwise I would suggest that gas is a better alternative. Green gas is even better.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2020)




----------



## Sharky (22 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 548579


That's the sort we are after.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2020)

Sharky said:


> That's the sort we are after.


Unfortunately that's a real un, 

https://www.francobelge-stove-speci...ort-elegance-multifuel-woodburning-stove.html


----------



## Sharky (22 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Unfortunately that's a real un,
> 
> https://www.francobelge-stove-speci...ort-elegance-multifuel-woodburning-stove.html


Yes that's the look we are after, either gas or electric with imitation log or coal affect.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

We had a change of decor so decided on a new coal effect gas fire, even though the old one worked fine.
What we found was that all the new rules and regs re emissions etc affected the output and even the actual coal affect.
Bearing in mind that money was not an issue and we spent a lot of time looking around we are, to say the least, disappointed. The coal effect is not as real and the heat output is not as good.
All imo of course.


----------



## Electric_Andy (23 Sep 2020)

I've had both over the years. IMO gas is quieter, and will work out cheaper, and looks better (real flames). I can't think of any positives that electric has, apart from maybe it's easier to switch on (our gas one required you to hold the starter down for 10 seconds, then re-press the igniter and hold down for a further 10-15 seconds). With electric, most will have a 1kW (low) or 2kW (high) option. We had a smart electricity meter once and the heater on full made it shoot up. Also with electric I think it makes a very direct and dry heat stream (due to it being blown out by the fan rather than just dissipating like flames do).


----------



## Sharky (23 Sep 2020)

Thanks all. A lot of good feedback. 
Will probably go for the gas version. 
Thanks


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Sep 2020)

Moodyman said:


> As above, gas fires give more heat for the same pounds.
> 
> But also they last longer as they're simpler. The only bits that go wrong with gas fires is the electric ignitions.
> 
> Any annual clean with vacuum to remove carbon deposits, ensures smooth running and years of painless ownership.


It's the ignition that went on our balanced flue gas fire but the repair quoted was more than a perfectly adequate replacement 'flame effect' electric fire.


----------

